# please people, i need improvement!!!



## paigegreen916 (Jul 10, 2008)

I just posted new images on my blog / site. I was just thinking how much i love the gallery (_or "images" as i have on my site_) options. so much better than a "list" of pictures, i think. but I'm also so used to this by now. what do you think? is it attractive to the eye? does loading take too long? any input would be valuable.

*Front Page* (_can you easily access the images from here or is it confusing?_)
*Images* (_how is loading? are they clear? is it appealing?)_

thank you very much to anyone who takes the time to look. i appreciate the input, and i hope to make the site a more appealing place. comments on the site are welcome as well. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Many Hats (Jul 12, 2008)

Site loads very fast.  individual pictures take a little longer, but want to warn you about one thing.  I was able to right click on an image, select "copy" and then "paste" to an open photoshop document with excellent resolution.  You may want to watermark your images or use a program that doesn't allow copying.  BTW love the pix of all the groomsmen jumping.  great composition!


----------



## Overread (Jul 12, 2008)

copy prevention programs don't work - the photo still gets downloaded to your computer upon entering the site - it gets put in your internet folder in C drive and can be accessed.
You cannot ever prevent theft from the net of a photo = except by not showing the photo - watermarks that cover the whole photo ruin the photo to look at. Better if you are concerned is this:

1) save for web - use this in photoshop (or similar) and set the photo to around 100kb - that works for a 600 pixels on the longest side photo with little loss of quality - up the kb a bit for larger photos.

2) a small copywrite signature in a corner - yes it can be cut, but it is there telling people its copywrite in the first place.

As for the site I used to blog like that, but now I set-up a link to the photo and post a 200 pixels on the longest side version that people can click on to follow to a larger version - that way the pages load faster and people can choose to look at larger versions if they choose to


----------



## reg (Jul 13, 2008)

Overread said:


> As for the site I used to blog like that, but now I set-up a link to the photo and post a 200 pixels on the longest side version that people can click on to follow to a larger version - that way the pages load faster and people can choose to look at larger versions if they choose to



Then I hit print screen, and voila. I have the larger version.

OP: There really is no way to prevent image theft. The sooner you quit driving yourself crazy over this, the better.


----------



## GermanyBert (Jul 13, 2008)

Your images are WAY too big in file size.  Takes forever to load them.


----------



## paigegreen916 (Jul 13, 2008)

thank you all for your help. I'll def shrink size of photos, and work on a simple frame/ watermark for corners. i appreciate it!


----------

